# Wax worm breeding



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i found a moth in my waxy tub so decided to try and breed them, i put weetabix and water in a big jar (didnt have honey and glycerine) i was going to add that later. anyways i left them alone in a dark cold cupboard(been about 2 weeks now) opened the lid and found mould, it also stinks. im going to throw it all away and maybe start again, but does anyone know where i went wrong, or does it go mouldy anyway?
thanks


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

What did you have as a lid? It may have been because of the water


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i had tin foil with small holes for air, could have been the water


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep the water is the problem

Should use honey and weetabix


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i would love to breed waxworms but i cant as i hardly ever use them ! lol


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

From what I've read it seems honey is fairly important.


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

Punchfish said:


> From what I've read it seems honey is fairly important.


 
yep it is, its what they eat in the wild, the moths lay the eggs in honeycomb i think


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

oh ok  when i found the moth i got over exicited and put them all in a jar, i had no honey  sent the OH out to get some the next day but then i thought the moth would get out. next time i wont rush into it :whistling2:
thanks guys


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

You may have seen this - I am having a go using this methog Breeding Waxworms


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Adult waxmoths do not feed i dont think.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

> sharpstrainYou may have seen this - I am having a go using this methog Breeding Waxworms


yeah i had a look thanks  ill do it properly next time



> pecksAdult waxmoths do not feed i dont think.


thats why i didnt think i needed the honey yet :blush:


----------

